# CT 1/12/11 storm



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Just a few pics from the storm we got nailed with on wednesday. We got 29" of snow within 14 hours. At some points we were getting 3" per/hr and couldnt see the next telephone pole down the road, so for safety we had to sit out a couple hours. 
I know people are gonna ask about the loader, so we made a custom box put on the loader arms in reverse to pull out driveways and theres also a moldboard facing forward to push & stack the snow across the street or in cul-de-sacs. This is used in a 55+ community and is probably the most useful thing i have ever designed.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

..................


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

These pics show the snow up to the window of the truck, this is after cutting through 1 pass with the Vblade. Thank god for those tall wings on the boss


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice pix 06 :waving:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

couple after the storm. Pile stacked up into the dogwood. Also check out the street sign on the last pic.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

glad to see you made it out fine dave, it was a hell of a storm.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;1197823 said:


> glad to see you made it out fine dave, it was a hell of a storm.


Ya man, i dont wanna see one like this for another 100yrs


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol no kidding man, im still having nightmares thinking about it.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

id rather have had this amount of snow spread over 3 or 4 storms...nice pics by the way


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

where's the 011? Nice job on the back drag blade for the deere.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Nice pics, that tractor is sweet!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics dave...glad to see you made it......it was nice hearing from you the other day....prob a bit more relax now......how did enzo end up?



Ben glad to hear you made it also....those storms suck


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

nice pics, that v xt looks nice on that dump. you not plowing with the 11 350?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

nice pics, that storm set a record of the most snow that fell in a 24 hr time period in ct. i hope i never see another one too.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

thats a nice storm, just about an hour northwest of me is a town called redfield ny located on tughill, back in 2007 they received 146" of snow in a one week period unofficially setting a record. the 24 hr snowfall record was set in 97 in the town of montague near redfield, they got 77" in a 24 hr period there, that would be one hell of a storm!

heres a link to some news stories/blogs http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread266640/pg1


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

LawnProLandscapes;1198068 said:


> nice pics, that v xt looks nice on that dump. you not plowing with the 11 350?


Thanks guys. The '11 sits as a backup, dont wanna push with it unless i absolutely have to. Knock on wood, so far i havent needed it.
And i will say, i will never buy another straight blade after pushing the last 4 storms with this thing!


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

what size John deere do you have?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

cj7plowing;1198173 said:


> what size John deere do you have?


Its a deere 4310


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

06' HD Boss, that is a pretty slick plow set up on the deere. Kudo's.

As for the storm I will take one every year. That was great. Ya it was tough but it could have been waaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy worse. Like some sleet and rain mixed in.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WOW! You guys really got hit! Awesome Pics! And a big thumbs up on the innovative attachment for the tractor....looks like an efficient tool for driveways.


----------



## 2brothersyc (Oct 17, 2009)

call me crazy but i want it next week


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

06HD BOSS;1199044 said:


> Its a deere 4310


how do you like it? also what cab did you put on, a curtis? looking at one a friend is selling and was wondering how it pushes snow.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

That's nuts!!  I can't imagine being able to plow snow that deep, let alone if it drifted. In Iowa a big storm is 12-14". This winter has been a dud for us so far.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures! Really like the tractor as well, thinking about one of those for next season!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow!!! that's alot of snow. Glad you made out well. Those kind of storms is what I live for, the challenge is what it's all about.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

one of the chevy with snow upto the doors.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

snow drifts were so high in this driveway we had to get a tractor in there to clear it all out, Drifts were easily 5+ feet high.


----------



## marinablue66 (Dec 10, 2009)

I-91 in hartford, and towards the Mass line


----------

